# Toronto - Winter Woofstock - Nov 27-28



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

3 words: *CANINE CHRISTMAS PRESENTS*! 

The dates for Winter Woofstock have been decided and the website is up with all the information you need: WINTER WOOFSTOCK » What is Woofstock

November 27 & 28, 2010
10am - 7pm
Direct Energy Centre


It's also being held the same weekend as the Christmas "One of a Kind" show at the Direct Energy Centre, which is a great show in itself.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up. I just may go to this. I know Cocasse would probably love it but he is afraid of streetcars and cars so I have no way of getting him down there. The shelter where I got Cocasse is directly across from them. It would be nice if Toronto Animal Services had a booth there as well.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Wow, ironically im in T.O. the weekend before !!  just perfect -_-

looks like super fun though!


----------



## LincolnsMom (Sep 28, 2010)

You can count Lincoln and I in


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

LincolnsMom said:


> You can count Lincoln and I in


Hi! And welcome to the forum!  we'd love to see pics of Lincoln and hear more about him too


----------



## wenryder (Oct 21, 2010)

Obie and I will be there!


----------



## LincolnsMom (Sep 28, 2010)

Hey everyone who is going! Lincoln and I will be there Saturday; just wondering when everyone else will be there for a possible GR meet up : )


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

We will probably be going on Sunday, but probably won't take the dog . Hope you have a great time!!!


----------



## wenryder (Oct 21, 2010)

We are taking Obie on Saturday too!


----------



## Kwk (Nov 1, 2009)

We are going Saturday morning. I wasn't planning on brining Skye as I thought she was a bit overwhelmed at the summer one but her mum wants her to come so she likely will. 

You can save a couple of dollars per ticket if you order online. Not a huge savings but it can go to cover the parking.


----------



## LincolnsMom (Sep 28, 2010)

Kwk said:


> We are going Saturday morning. I wasn't planning on brining Skye as I thought she was a bit overwhelmed at the summer one but her mum wants her to come so she likely will.
> 
> You can save a couple of dollars per ticket if you order online. Not a huge savings but it can go to cover the parking.


Yay  Linc and I will be there in the morning we should meet up so the dogs can meet Linc has never met another GR since he's been home lol


----------



## Kwk (Nov 1, 2009)

I will keep a look out for a little golden puppy. We will probably be noticeable too as most dogs that are likely to be there will be toy breeds.


----------

